# 24" OC question



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

im in the process of replacing the roof on my shop,lots of water damage from previous owner neglect.would 24" OC be ok with 2×6 rafters and 1/2" ply?...the shop is 12×14,8ft high,cement block walls.im using a 4/12 slope/run,ceiling will be vaulted,my 2×8 ridge board is in place.thx.
jeff


----------



## RONFINCH (May 24, 2010)

24" OC is fine, but I'd be a little bit concerned with only 1/2 inch ply over that span, I think 5/8 would be a lot better.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

RONFINCH,
i have considered going thicker with the ply.its not to much more $$...also i just thought about my insulation,how would i insulate a 24" OC cavity between the 2×6's?...thx.


----------



## RONFINCH (May 24, 2010)

Now I'm a little confused. You are replacing the roof and then sheeting the vaulted ceiling with 1/2 inch ply? If you are putting 5/8 on the roof, then 1/2 ply as sheeting on the ceiling should be fine. 24" insulation is available from most home improvement stores.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

RONFINCH,
sorry about the confusion.im not sheeting the ceiling.the original owner used 1/2" T-G on top for the roof(no ply) with rolled roofing material ect.you could see the T-G from the inside of the shop sitting on top of the 2×4 rafters he used.by the way he used 2×4 with 24" OC.scary when i had to get up there to start taking off the roof.anyways he never insulated the roof which is what i want to do so i can use it more.i saved much of the T-G which was tedious to say the least so i can use it inside the shop on the ceiling…its good to know home improvement stores do carry 24" insulation…actually my shop is just about a total redo…im not framing the cement block walls,i will be using cleats ect. to hang my shop cabinets,plus i will use roll around workbench's and place other tools ect under any base cabinets i make..i will need to upgrade the electric(my brother in law is a former electrician) and add my doors.i will probably go with a small window ac for the summers here in Tucson AZ…just so everybody knows im a newbie…thx again…


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Half inch ply is okay with 24" oc but make sure you use plywood clips . They are cheap and help break the span  
http://www.google.ca/images?rlz=1T4GGLL_enCA350CA350&q=plywood+clip&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=779&bih=425


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

John…will do and as im writing this i just remenbered on our newer poarch we had redone a few yrs ago,the contracters used plywood clips,i can see them through the 2x's…thx…


----------



## bblogna (Feb 8, 2011)

24 oc 5/8 osb board and the ply or "H" clips is how we build all of our roofs


----------



## mrtoasty (Jan 13, 2011)

I am sure 24" centers will be ok, but on a 12 by 14 shop you are only looking at 3 or 4 more rafters on each side. I would go to 16" centers. It's not that much more for the added strength. Just my 2 cents

Les


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Les' idea is a good one. But, I'd save the money to enlarge the shop.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

In Canada 1/2" plywood with clips is standard on roofs with 24" O.C


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

John and Les thx.i haven't purchased the ply yet and will probably decide last minute on rafter spacing.today i will do my bird mouth cuts to start,already have a pattern rafter ready to go…Gene,i now have guilt after your enlarge the shop comment LOL…believe me i have tormented myself over the consideration of going bigger and it will happen in the near future…thx …


----------

